# Favorite Theologian?



## DanielC (Jun 7, 2004)




----------



## rembrandt (Jun 7, 2004)

You might want to take Calvin and Luther off...


----------



## DanielC (Jun 7, 2004)

How would I do that?


----------



## dswatts (Jun 7, 2004)

[quote:b791d74d3f][i:b791d74d3f]Originally posted by rembrandt[/i:b791d74d3f]
You might want to take Calvin and Luther off... [/quote:b791d74d3f]

just curious why he would want to take Calvin or Luther off the poll?

Grace,
Dwayne


----------



## SmokingFlax (Jun 7, 2004)

Well, being the neophyte who has only read a trifle from Calvin, Luther, Owen and Edwards I don't feel really qualified to make a judgment here but.....

Since it was R.C. Sproul who who pointed me in the direction of the reformers and introduced me to the foundational truths and epoch shaping ideas of protestantism in an accessible way, my nod has to go to him at this time.

On the other hand, what I wouldn't give to be able to sit down with the man from Tarsus for a week or a month or a year!!!


----------



## rembrandt (Jun 7, 2004)

[quote:819a3bcb5e][i:819a3bcb5e]Originally posted by dswatts[/i:819a3bcb5e]
[quote:819a3bcb5e][i:819a3bcb5e]Originally posted by rembrandt[/i:819a3bcb5e]
You might want to take Calvin and Luther off... [/quote:819a3bcb5e]

just curious why he would want to take Calvin or Luther off the poll?

Grace,
Dwayne [/quote:819a3bcb5e]

Because they were bad theologians... [b:819a3bcb5e]j/k[/b:819a3bcb5e]. Because they are [i:819a3bcb5e]everybody's[/i:819a3bcb5e] favorite. Other polls like this in the past have been &quot;who is your favorite theologian besides Calvin and Luther.&quot;


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jun 7, 2004)

Actually, Paul, I would say Owen and Edwards before I'd say Luther. Luther still had too much &quot;Catholic blood&quot; in him, as seen in doctrines such as consubstantiation.


----------



## sastark (Jun 7, 2004)

[b:115fe3d689]Edwards[/b:115fe3d689]

Who else voted for him?


----------



## Irishcat922 (Jun 7, 2004)

Mr. Edwards, but I also like Murray alot.


----------



## FrozenChosen (Jun 7, 2004)

Yeah, and Luther was also anti-semitic.


----------



## cupotea (Jun 7, 2004)

Which Murray?
John or Iain?


----------



## yeutter (Jun 7, 2004)

It depends on what particular aspect of Christian Doctrine we are talking about. John Owen has been most helpful to me in understanding the person and work of the Holy Ghost.
Over all in putting all the pieces togather Calvin, Hodge, Kersten, Turretin and Hoeksema have been most helpful.
I voted other but would have voted for Turretin had he bee listed


----------



## Craig (Jun 7, 2004)

[quote:49e866ea6c]
Luther was also anti-semitic
[/quote:49e866ea6c]
Only because they didn't convert to Christianity like he thought they would (nope...I'm not joking!)

I am not very well read by real &quot;theologians&quot;. I think Luther was the most influential of my understanding the non existence of free will...in fact, The Bondage of the Will is probably the most &quot;scientific&quot; theological book I've read.

I find Calvin's Institutes uplifting. It's strange to many to think a systematic writing on the contents of the faith can actually be devotional!

I generally don't enjoy &quot;rigourous&quot; theological books. I like sermons and such...for that, I love Edwards.

I love the WCF, and reading the Bible. Perhaps after I have swam around in these more I'll have a desire to pursue more scientific books.

(Oh, I like Jeremiah Burroughs, too)


----------



## rembrandt (Jun 8, 2004)

[quote:6a1d8c0282]I generally don't enjoy &quot;rigourous&quot; theological books. I like sermons and such...for that, I love Edwards.[/quote:6a1d8c0282]

Edwards' sermons [i:6a1d8c0282]are[/i:6a1d8c0282] rigourous theological books...


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 8, 2004)

I am in agreement with Craig on the ultra-precision of Bondage of the Will and there are times that Calvin soars to heights met only by the Puritans. Whoever raised the question on Murray: Iain or John had a good point, although I think he means John.

I would have to say:
Calvin
Luther
Edwards


----------



## DanielC (Jun 8, 2004)

[quote:ebf719b941][i:ebf719b941]Originally posted by CajunBibleBeliever[/i:ebf719b941]
Which Murray?
John or Iain? [/quote:ebf719b941]

John

And in case anyone asks, its Augustine of Hippo.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Jun 8, 2004)

[quote:b8ff8b5a2f][i:b8ff8b5a2f]Originally posted by CajunBibleBeliever[/i:b8ff8b5a2f]
Which Murray?
John or Iain? [/quote:b8ff8b5a2f]

John, come on Brent!


----------



## Authorised (Jun 14, 2004)

Was there any point to putting Aquinas on this poll?


----------



## DanielC (Jun 15, 2004)

[quote:c991ed71d6][i:c991ed71d6]Originally posted by Authorised[/i:c991ed71d6]
Was there any point to putting Aquinas on this poll? [/quote:c991ed71d6]

Yes. I'm pretty new here, and I'm trying to find out where people stand and to which era they gravitate. Augustine is the greatest theologian of the early church, Aquinas is debatably the greatest catholic theologian of the middle ages, Calvin and Luther of the two breeds of the reformation era, Owen of the puritan era, the Capadocian fathers are regarded the greatest Eastern theologians (besides maybe Crysostom), Edwards of early America, Murray and Vos of late Princeton and Westminster (sorry Warfield, Hodges, and Van Til). That was my thinking. Anyway, I figured that the most suprising one I included would have been the Capadocians, not Aquinas.


----------



## Authorised (Jun 16, 2004)

Oh.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jun 16, 2004)

I voted other. Though Edwards and Calvin are high on my list, I think the one's I keep going back too are Berkhof and Boston.


----------



## MICWARFIELD (Jun 27, 2004)

It's difficult to name just one but, Owen, Calvin, Warfield, and Dabney are among my favorites. Also, I'm a HUGE fan of Luther.

Mike


----------



## Ranger (Aug 3, 2004)

Calvin, Owen, Edwards are givens. I've learned alot from Berkhoff and the Murrays. Hodge has provided much assistance as well. Likewise, B.H. Carroll has helped me in some Baptist areas. God has truly blessed us with a great cloud of witnesses that have gone before us.


----------



## turmeric (Aug 3, 2004)

Poll? Where's the poll?


----------



## VanVos (Aug 4, 2004)

Well of course mine would have to be Cornelius Vantil and Geerhardus Vos.
Although Edwards is a close third, followed by John Owen.

VanVos


----------



## Mayflower (Aug 5, 2004)

John Owen, Francis Turritan, John Calvin, Jonathan Edwards, David Brainerd, Ralph Erskine, R.M M'Cheyne & Edward Payson.


----------

